
Turkey's Crackdown on Human Rights Defenders Must Stop: A Call to Action - secfirstmd
https://securitywithoutborders.org/blog/2017/07/25/istanbul10.html
======
schoen
I know Ali and I'm very concerned for him. He teaches people to use privacy
and cryptography tools and is a funny and friendly guy.

Apparently many governments are not feeling friendly toward this work lately.
It's easy to forget that the equivalent of a Cryptoparty can land people in
jail.

[https://www.frontlinedefenders.org/en/case/ali-gharavi-
detai...](https://www.frontlinedefenders.org/en/case/ali-gharavi-detained)

[https://www.frontlinedefenders.org/en/profile/ali-
gharavi](https://www.frontlinedefenders.org/en/profile/ali-gharavi)

[https://www.eff.org/offline](https://www.eff.org/offline)

